# Mosquitto and persistence db



## trumee (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello,

I am trying to setup mosquitto on FreeBSD-11. Unfortunately, the persistence db doesn't work for me.

My config is as follows:

```
# cat /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/mosquitto.conf
pid_file /var/run/mosquitto.pid
user nobody

port 8883
allow_anonymous false
password_file /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/pwfile
acl_file /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/aclfile
protocol mqtt
cafile /usr/local/etc/chain-ca.pem
certfile /usr/local/etc/cert.pem
keyfile /usr/local/etc/privkey.pem
require_certificate false


persistence true
persistence_file mosquitto.db
persistence_location /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/

log_dest file /var/log/mosquitto.log
log_dest syslog
log_dest stdout
log_dest topic

log_type error
log_type warning
log_type notice
log_type information
connection_messages true
log_timestamp true
```

Mosquitto is supposed to run as user 'nobody' and persistence file has the correct owner and permissions.

```
# ls -la /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/mosquitto.db
-rwxrwxrwx  1 nobody  nobody  0 Nov 20 09:41 /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/mosquitto.db
```

However, mosquitto doesn't start

```
# mosquitto -v -c /usr/local/etc/mosquitto/mosquitto.conf
1479657821: Error: Invalid argument.
1479657821: Error: Couldn't open database.
```

Any idea what is going wrong?


----------



## sankaman82 (May 23, 2017)

Hi,
Did you get Mosquitto to work with FreeBSD? If positive, do you have any way to go? I'm using FreeBSD-11 with nginx. Thanks


----------



## ShelLuser (May 23, 2017)

sankaman82 said:


> Did you get Mosquitto to work with Freebsd ? if positive, do you have any way to go ? I'm using Freebsd -11 with nginx. Thanks


Note that I'm not a Mosquitto user myself but I think this port maybe useful for you: net/mosquitto. Maybe a useful tip: `/usr/ports $ make search name=<name>` (so: execute this command from /usr/ports). That's how I found this port: `make search name=mosquit`.


----------

